# Autoradio -remote control-



## gihu (Jul 23, 2010)

Muy buenas a todos,

Hace pocas semanas me compré una autoradio nueva, y desde entonces llevo dando vueltas a como podría aprovechar los controles que llevaba el volante del coche.
El tema es que no encuentro información que me de pistas sobre que tipo de señal entra a la autoradio, si analogica, si digital, que protocolo..., nada.

Alguien sabría darme alguna pista de como funcionan. A ver luego si entre todos montamos un interface que funcione.

Gracias de antemano a todos.

Un saludo


----------

